# About to have my consult with Eppley, what should I ask him?



## LDNPari (Aug 31, 2019)

Consulting with him about wraparound jaw implants + buccal and perioral lipectomies, only allowed to ask him 2-3 questions, what do I ask?


----------



## 7 rings (Aug 31, 2019)

only 2-3 questions for an overpriced surgeon?

he's such a conceited moron


----------



## LDNPari (Aug 31, 2019)

7 rings said:


> only 2-3 questions for an overpriced surgeon?
> 
> he's such a conceited moron



it's free tho


----------



## 7 rings (Aug 31, 2019)

LDNPari said:


> it's free tho



he charges like double the market price for any procedure regardless of a free consult jfl


----------



## Deleted member 399 (Aug 31, 2019)

Ask him about different implant materials besides silicone.


----------



## UglyMan (Aug 31, 2019)

This may not be specific to your procedure but show him pics of Chico and ask if you can look like him


----------



## LDNPari (Aug 31, 2019)

Just spoke to Eppley, was a great talk. Said he thinks my expectations are reasonable in spite of young men being the hardest customers to please (assume he is referring to the PSL autists).

- Talked about wraparound jaw implants, going to start the design process next week after sending him some pics to morph and some celebrity references.

- Said implant material making an aesthetic difference is a fallacy, said he's open to using any type of material you desire (has used Medpor, PEEK, Titanium and even Gold) but said it is very cost prohibitive in the US to order PEEK or Titanium, as would cost 2-3x more than Europe where it is commonly used. Asked if he was willing to use a material like Titanium if I were to find a direct manufacturer in Europe and he said yes, although there may be issues with the FDA in getting the materials over here.

- Said something interesting about expectations: he said the implants will not get me the definition to look like a male model, which I was surprised to hear given the widespread idea that Eppley encourages people to chase the male model ideal. He said I'd need conservative movements and called it an "enhancement" implant versus a total makeover which I'm sure you've seen him do before.


wereqryan said:


> Ask him about different implant materials besides silicone.



Did, see above ^


----------



## Lorsss (Aug 31, 2019)

7 rings said:


> he charges like double the market price for any procedure regardless of a free consult jfl


could you suggest good surgeons who do custom implants like Eppley, but with lower prices?


----------



## InZayn (Aug 31, 2019)

Eppley is overrated & jewish


----------



## Deusmaximus (Aug 31, 2019)

InZayn said:


> Eppley is overrated & jewish


Any other surgeon tipps for wraparound jaw implants?


----------



## Andromeda88 (Aug 31, 2019)

1 380 km²




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Dicklet.4.3 (Aug 31, 2019)

ask him is theres any incel who ascend after surgery.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 31, 2019)

im about to consult epstein too


----------



## Bullpill (Aug 31, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> im about to consult epstein too


Ask him if it possible to do combat sports after the implant.


----------



## 7 rings (Aug 31, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> could you suggest good surgeons who do custom implants like Eppley, but with lower prices?



there is a reputable surgeon (in russia) who does facial implants for at least 2x less the price, he was mentioned on lookism once. eppley is a fucking scam






Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Gebirgscel (Aug 31, 2019)

7 rings said:


> there is a reputable surgeon (in russia) who does facial implants for at least 2x less the price, he was mentioned on lookism once. eppley is a fucking scam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


custom, tho ?


----------



## LDNPari (Aug 31, 2019)

7 rings said:


> there is a reputable surgeon (in russia) who does facial implants for at least 2x less the price, he was mentioned on lookism once. eppley is a fucking scam
> 
> 
> 
> ...



imagine going to Russia for surgery

Eppley's pretty much got a monopoly and he's overpriced but he's probably the most experience custom facial implanter in the world.


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Aug 31, 2019)

you should have asked him the cost of revisional surgery for the jaw implants


LDNPari said:


> Just spoke to Eppley, was a great talk. Said he thinks my expectations are reasonable in spite of young men being the hardest customers to please (assume he is referring to the PSL autists).
> 
> - Talked about wraparound jaw implants, going to start the design process next week after sending him some pics to morph and some celebrity references.
> 
> ...


lol how do you start the design process without a ct scan


----------



## SurgerySoon (Aug 31, 2019)

At least he was honest about telling you that the implants wouldn't give you the definition of a MM. Even though I went with a different surgeon (Dr. Y in Boston), my midface implant dimensions were rather extreme (~4 mm of projection on side, ~6 mm of projection on the other side), but the results still look very subtle unless I'm in a dehydrated/low water weight state (for example, after running outside in humid weather). I figure you've probably seen my pics on Lookism?


----------



## Gebirgscel (Aug 31, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> you should have asked him the cost of revisional surgery for the jaw implants
> 
> lol how do you start the design process without a ct scan


why dont you ?


----------



## elfmaxx (Aug 31, 2019)

ask him 2 remove that big mole on the top on ur neck
o wait thats ur head


----------



## justanothergymcell (Aug 31, 2019)

UglyMan said:


> This may not be specific to your procedure but show him pics of Chico and ask if you can look like him


JFL.


----------



## OldRooster (Aug 31, 2019)

I want to know if he is getting any sub 30 pussy


----------



## LDNPari (Sep 2, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> At least he was honest about telling you that the implants wouldn't give you the definition of a MM. Even though I went with a different surgeon (Dr. Y in Boston), my midface implant dimensions were rather extreme (~4 mm of projection on side, ~6 mm of projection on the other side), but the results still look very subtle unless I'm in a dehydrated/low water weight state (for example, after running outside in humid weather). I figure you've probably seen my pics on Lookism?



Nah haven't seen your pics, PM?


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 2, 2019)

what does definition of a male modelo means?


----------



## SurgerySoon (Sep 3, 2019)

noped said:


> can you pm me your pics bruv
> 
> 
> also how much did you spend on the midface implant and is that the same thing as a zygo implant? Im new and dont know all the jargon
> ...



Here, I just uploaded some before/after photos. First link leads to the "before" photos; take note of how flat my zygos are (as well as the midface in general) and how weak my chin is:



Here are a few "after" photos I just took the other day after running in very humid weather; I lost a lot of water weight, which really helps bring out the structural changes imparted by the implants. Also, in the fourth photo from the top, I'm clenching my jaw to flex my masseters:




LDNPari said:


> Nah haven't seen your pics, PM?



@LDNPari See my response to @noped just above this. Wondering if I should have gotten Dr. Y to go bigger on the midface implants (he gave me ~4 mm of projection on side and ~6 mm of projection on the other side; the arches are both augmented by about 2.5 mm of additional lateral projection). The chin implant widened by chin to about 27 mm and added 6-7 mm of projection, as well as an overall more square shape. He had actually designed me a complete wraparound jaw implant, but I got nervous on the morning of surgery and opted to just have the chin portion of it inserted. However, he said that they can store the remaining wraparound implant halves at their office for pretty much forever, so I'm planning on going back to have them placed, hopefully within the next year. In addition to a bit of extra width, the angles of the wraparound implant will lower my jaw angles by 5 cm and 7 cm on each side.

However, I think that the most pressing surgery for me to get next is going to be total eye area overhaul surgery with Dr. Taban. I'm hoping to be able to get it done this winter (definitely within the next 6 months). This is the kind of result I'm going for (the morph also includes lower jaw angles, narrower nostrils, and pinned-back ears):


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Sep 3, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> Here, I just uploaded some before/after photos. First link leads to the "before" photos; take note of how flat my zygos are (as well as the midface in general) and how weak my chin is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You lost that timid look you look better even though it’s not that noticeable I’d say like a O.45-0.5 psl increase


----------



## SurgerySoon (Sep 3, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> You lost that timid look you look better even though it’s not that noticeable I’d say like a O.45-0.5 psl increase



@"Bobbu flay" What do I need in order to improve further? Will eye area overhaul + jaw implant get me a bigger PSL boost? 

Also, should I get a revision of the midface implants to add even more projection? Or just leave them alone?


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Sep 3, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> You lost that timid look you look better even though it’s not that noticeable I’d say like a O.45-0.5 psl increase


he looks alot better after surgery lol, it is pretty noticable.






looks very good here



before he was he was psl 4ish or even below, now i would say hes psl5ish


SurgerySoon said:


> @"Bobbu flay" What do I need in order to improve further? Will eye area overhaul + jaw implant get me a bigger PSL boost?
> 
> Also, should I get a revision of the midface implants to add even more projection? Or just leave them alone?


after looking at these pics, you dont need anymore zygo projection lol, there perfect atm


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 3, 2019)

LDNPari said:


> Consulting with him about wraparound jaw implants + buccal and perioral lipectomies, only allowed to ask him 2-3 questions, what do I ask?


What do you look like now? Are you decent-looking?


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Sep 3, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> @"Bobbu flay" What do I need in order to improve further? Will eye area overhaul + jaw implant get me a bigger PSL boost?
> 
> Also, should I get a revision of the midface implants to add even more projection? Or just leave them alone?


I’d say for you the eye area is most important.

Your jaw is fine but that’s already been said on lookism

What you need is eye area and temple or lateral orbital rim custom implants for a streamlined effect which improves harmony overall and to really improve eye area other than that you need nothing else.

Anything else would not be worth it except maybe the nostril reduction but it’s not worth it in my opinion. It’s money overall which you could use on traveling,clothes, roids, business, etc


----------



## SurgerySoon (Sep 3, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> I’d say for you the eye area is most important.
> 
> Your jaw is fine but that’s already been said on lookism
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tips. So you don't think that it would be an improvement to lower my gonial angles more? I just figure that I might as well get all the surgeries done that I might benefit from, then hopefully be done with everything until I need a legit facelift. During my consultation, Dr. Taban told me I'll need orbital decompression, lower eyelid retraction surgery w/spacer graft, and lateral canthoplasty. I'm also looking into measures to maintain/boost collagen production, such as Retin-A (which I've been using for about a year), red light therapy, microneedling, and whatever the hell else is out there. At my age (31), I need to do whatever I can to stay young-ish looking so that I can still show up to bars and clubs during my 30s and not look terribly out of place.


----------



## DidntRead (Sep 3, 2019)

Ask him what his Slaycount is


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Sep 3, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> Thanks for the tips. So you don't think that it would be an improvement to lower my gonial angles more? I just figure that I might as well get all the surgeries done that I might benefit from, then hopefully be done with everything until I need a legit facelift. During my consultation, Dr. Taban told me I'll need orbital decompression, lower eyelid retraction surgery w/spacer graft, and lateral canthoplasty. I'm also looking into measures to maintain/boost collagen production, such as Retin-A (which I've been using for about a year), red light therapy, microneedling, and whatever the hell else is out there. At my age (31), I need to do whatever I can to stay young-ish looking so that I can still show up to bars and clubs during my 30s and not look terribly out of place.


Yeah get the overall with Taban it’s definitely worth it in your case. 

But after that just stay in good shape take care of your collagen and soft looksmaxing and go enjoy life.

Maybe nostril reduction but that’s your decision.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Sep 3, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Yeah get the overall with Taban it’s definitely worth it in your case.
> 
> But after that just stay in good shape take care of your collagen and soft looksmaxing and go enjoy life.
> 
> Maybe nostril reduction but that’s your decision.



Another option instead of nostril reduction could be lip widening, but I'm not sure if there's a procedure out there that can actually accomplish that. I'll also ask Taban about lateral orbital rim implants. So I take it you don't think I'd look better with lower jaw angles? I should find a side profile photo and upload it so you can see just how steep my ramus is due to having such high angles.


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Sep 3, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> Another option instead of nostril reduction could be lip widening, but I'm not sure if there's a procedure out there that can actually accomplish that. I'll also ask Taban about lateral orbital rim implants. So I take it you don't think I'd look better with lower jaw angles? I should find a side profile photo and upload it so you can see just how steep my ramus is due to having such high angles.


In my opinion besides eyes no you don’t need anything else. but honestly I’d say looksmax by all means it’s 2019 no ones safe. 

But I’d just say be careful and try to avoid the plastic look.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Sep 3, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> he looks alot better after surgery lol, it is pretty noticable.
> 
> View attachment 105586
> 
> ...



Damn, below PSL4? Even I thought I wasn't that bad off! 

After I get my eye area fixed (and probably get the rest of the jaw implant put in as well), how much of a PSL boost do you think it will give me? Some of the guys on Lookism think I could hit 6.5; do you agree? If not, what other surgeries do I need to consider in order to reach that PSL rating? @ZUZZCEL


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Sep 3, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> Damn, below PSL4? Even I thought I wasn't that bad off!
> 
> After I get my eye area fixed (and probably get the rest of the jaw implant put in as well), how much of a PSL boost do you think it will give me? Some of the guys on Lookism think I could hit 6.5; do you agree? If not, what other surgeries do I need to consider in order to reach that PSL rating? @ZUZZCEL



It depends, I think a PSL 6-6.25 is more realistic assuming your eye area surgery goes smoothly, maybe 6.5, who knows


----------



## SurgerySoon (Sep 3, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> It depends, I think a PSL 6-6.25 is more realistic assuming your eye area surgery goes smoothly, maybe 6.5, who knows



If I really want to surpass PSL 6 - 6.25, what else should I consider getting done besides eye surgery?


----------



## SurgerySoon (Sep 7, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> In my opinion besides eyes no you don’t need anything else. but honestly I’d say looksmax by all means it’s 2019 no ones safe.
> 
> But I’d just say be careful and try to avoid the plastic look.



Random question here -- after I get the eye area overhaul surgery with Taban, do you think it could be a good idea to go back to Dr. Y (or even Eppley) to have my midface implants revised to add another few mm to each side? Or do they basically add the maximum amount of projection my midface can "handle" without looking uncanny and off?


----------



## kota (Sep 7, 2019)

I don't think you would benefit from adding even more on the midface implants. They have good projection and you are better off focusing on other things at this point. Both the midface and chin implants were already a nice improvement.

Eye area overhaul with Taban will be a great improvement.

Jaw implants probably won't help as much, I think you already have a good balance between jaw and zygo width so you need to be careful not to throw it off. Slightly lower gonials would be a plus though but again don't overdo it.

To answer your question from my thread, I definitely think you could still pass for late 20's if that was what you meant. Skin looks good to me and you don't have any visible naso folds in most lightings.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Sep 7, 2019)

kota said:


> I don't think you would benefit from adding even more on the midface implants. They have good projection and you are better off focusing on other things at this point. Both the midface and chin implants were already a nice improvement.
> 
> Eye area overhaul with Taban will be a great improvement.
> 
> ...



Appreciate the input. Unfortunately, I do have a pretty visible nasolabial fold on the right side of my face, so I'm going to look into seeing what can be done to reduce the appearance of it. The midface lift that was performed by my surgeon during the midface/chin implant surgery pretty much eliminated the nasolabial fold I had on the left side of my face, but since he wasn't able to get as much lift on the right side of my face due to the eye bulging out more on that side, it's more prominent on the right. But then again, I see lots of guys and girls who already have nasolabial folds and they're only in their early/mid-20s, so maybe having the fold on the right side doesn't age me as badly as I think.


----------



## kota (Sep 8, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> Appreciate the input. Unfortunately, I do have a pretty visible nasolabial fold on the right side of my face, so I'm going to look into seeing what can be done to reduce the appearance of it. The midface lift that was performed by my surgeon during the midface/chin implant surgery pretty much eliminated the nasolabial fold I had on the left side of my face, but since he wasn't able to get as much lift on the right side of my face due to the eye bulging out more on that side, it's more prominent on the right. But then again, I see lots of guys and girls who already have nasolabial folds and they're only in their early/mid-20s, so maybe having the fold on the right side doesn't age me as badly as I think.


Yes, minor naso folds in 20s is normal so it doesn't exclude you from passing for that age. If you're having your planned procedures with Taban, the lower eyelid retraction surgery will be sort of a midface lift once more. Also the orbital decompression will take care of the limiting factor on the right side that you mentioned. So if the previous midface lift already got rid of your naso fold completely on one side, chances are that with your eye overhaul it might disappear on the other side as well. Although I don't know how the respective doctors technique for the midface lifts differ and I didn't notice very much of this effect myself.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Sep 8, 2019)

kota said:


> Yes, minor naso folds in 20s is normal so it doesn't exclude you from passing for that age. If you're having your planned procedures with Taban, the lower eyelid retraction surgery will be sort of a midface lift once more. Also the orbital decompression will take care of the limiting factor on the right side that you mentioned. So if the previous midface lift already got rid of your naso fold completely on one side, chances are that with your eye overhaul it might disappear on the other side as well. Although I don't know how the respective doctors technique for the midface lifts differ and I didn't notice very much of this effect myself.



@kota One thing I've noticed is that when I use my finger to lift up my undereye tissues on the right side, the nasolabial fold on that side also becomes less noticeable, so hopefully your hunch will end up being correct. BTW, I've been meaning to ask -- did Taban use a spacer graft for your lower eyelid lift? (Sorry if I already asked this at some point)


----------



## Lorsss (Sep 8, 2019)

LDNPari said:


> imagine going to Russia for surgery
> 
> Eppley's pretty much got a monopoly and he's overpriced but he's probably the most experience custom facial implanter in the world.


Jason Diamond and Dr. Yaremchuck are 2 notable surgeons who practice custom implants.


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## kota (Sep 8, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> @kota One thing I've noticed is that when I use my finger to lift up my undereye tissues on the right side, the nasolabial fold on that side also becomes less noticeable, so hopefully your hunch will end up being correct. BTW, I've been meaning to ask -- did Taban use a spacer graft for your lower eyelid lift? (Sorry if I already asked this at some point)


Sounds like a good sign. From my own experience I didn't get rid of naso folds altogether with that surgery but it may have improved slightly.

I did not have spacer grafts as Taban didn't think it was needed in my case. I only had slight scleral show at worst and got a decent lift without it, but in retrospect it seems my left eye may have had a better result with it for whatever reason, while my right eye is good without it IMO.


----------

